# 1500hd and 2500??



## hdbagger23 (Jan 10, 2010)

can some one tell me exactly what the difference between these two trucks are. from what i can find on line the 1500hd seems to get better mpg than the 2500 even when they both have 6 liter and 373 gears ?


----------



## knpc (Oct 22, 2009)

The difference is weight the truck is capable of holding. A 1500 has a max payload of 1,600lbs+-, a 2500 has a max paylaod of 3,600lbs +-. the 2500 has axles capable of holding an extra 1,000lbs each. Tires have a higher rating. ect ect ect
This is for the newer trucks, I'm not sure what the older 1500hd trucks were capable of.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

hdbagger23;1000859 said:


> can some one tell me exactly what the difference between these two trucks are. from what i can find on line the 1500hd seems to get better mpg than the 2500 even when they both have 6 liter and 373 gears ?


ok, as someone who has had an opportunity to compare the two side by side, they are the exact same trucks, same suspension, same gears, transmissions, engines, frames, etc. now you have to make sure that you aren't comparing a 1500hd and a 2500hd, because they are not the same, the 2500hd has a different frame (same as the 3500 and 3500hd). as of yet, nobody has been able to show me any different then this yet.

now you are going asking why, well the understanding i have is that it has to do with insurance / registration costs, when they did the 1500hd, it is a 3/4 ton that can be insured as a 1/2 ton, so all those people with big rvs didn't have to pay extra insurance costs for there toys (now this is just what i was told, i don't know what insurance/registration is like in the states to know if this is true)


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

knpc;1000900 said:


> The difference is weight the truck is capable of holding. A 1500 has a max payload of 1,600lbs+-, a 2500 has a max paylaod of 3,600lbs +-. the 2500 has axles capable of holding an extra 1,000lbs each. Tires have a higher rating. ect ect ect


i beg to differ, are you implying the axles are different? you are aware that if you climb under both vehicle that the axles are the same. stock tires may be different but you can change that with your first set of worn tires


----------



## hdbagger23 (Jan 10, 2010)

buckwheat_la;1000901 said:


> ok, as someone who has had an opportunity to compare the two side by side, they are the exact same trucks, same suspension, same gears, transmissions, engines, frames, etc. now you have to make sure that you aren't comparing a 1500hd and a 2500hd, because they are not the same, the 2500hd has a different frame (same as the 3500 and 3500hd). as of yet, nobody has been able to show me any different then this yet.
> 
> now you are going asking why, well the understanding i have is that it has to do with insurance / registration costs, when they did the 1500hd, it is a 3/4 ton that can be insured as a 1/2 ton, so all those people with big rvs didn't have to pay extra insurance costs for there toys (now this is just what i was told, i don't know what insurance/registration is like in the states to know if this is true)


ok i would believe that but whats with the 1500hd getting better mileage from what i can find on line 1500hd gets 4or5 mpg better don't think thats possible


----------



## knpc (Oct 22, 2009)

buckwheat_la;1000904 said:


> i beg to differ, are you implying the axles are different? you are aware that if you climb under both vehicle that the axles are the same. stock tires may be different but you can change that with your first set of worn tires


You're probably right, I thought the 1500 front axles were rated at 3,800lbs and the 2500 axles were rated at 4,800lbs.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

hdbagger23;1000859 said:


> can some one tell me exactly what the difference between these two trucks are. from what i can find on line the 1500hd seems to get better mpg than the 2500 even when they both have 6 liter and 373 gears ?


A 1500hd is a 2500. 8600 GVWR, 2500 frame, crew cab only, 6.0 only, semi floater rear axle.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

that i don't know, (and i would love to see where you are researching and getting your info) but as far as i know, and have talked with others, my gas mileage is no different then the 2500 series


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

knpc;1000915 said:


> You're probably right, I thought the 1500 front axles were rated at 3,800lbs and the 2500 axles were rated at 4,800lbs.


and the sticker rating may be that, but the reasoning behind it (so i was told) was that was the maximum limits of a 1/2ton allowable, so instead of changing the axles, they just changed the maximum ratings (and please EVERYONE take this for what it is worth, i researched this a lot and now own 2 1500hd, but i am not a Chevrolet engineer so if someone has proof to the contrary, please say so)


----------



## knpc (Oct 22, 2009)

buckwheat_la;1000924 said:


> and the sticker rating may be that, but the reasoning behind it (so i was told) was that was the maximum limits of a 1/2ton allowable, so instead of changing the axles, they just changed the maximum ratings (and please EVERYONE take this for what it is worth, i researched this a lot and now own 2 1500hd, but i am not a Chevrolet engineer so if someone has proof to the contrary, please say so)


It makes sense that they would do that, I don't know one way or the other.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

what i can tell you is that my 1500hd with a cold air intake and a upgrade hitch, i pull 14000lbs with little to no problems


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

buckwheat_la;1000933 said:


> what i can tell you is that my 1500hd with a cold air intake and a upgrade hitch, i pull 14000lbs with little to no problems


...so you pull 14k with a truck rated at 7900lbs (4x4) towing...?


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Newdude;1000938 said:


> ...so you pull 14k with a truck rated at 7900lbs (4x4) towing...?


yep, BUT, i did my research, we boxed the entire frame with with 1/4 plate, and upgraded the hitch with a 14000lb rated hitch, also upgraded tires to 265 Erated tire. i also consulted a local truck shop who i paid to research this for me, and let me know what i should upgrade, then i talked to a DOT officer friend of mine who let me know generally what i would have to explain to a DOT officer if i was ever pulled over, so far it has gotten me out of one ticket, showing the boxed frame, the hitch has a sticker on it, and the tires show on them their weight rating.


----------



## hdbagger23 (Jan 10, 2010)

i just did a google search for 1500hd mpg and most of the people said thet were getting 14 city and 16 hwy give or take. what are you getting ? seems most 2500 4x4 get around 10 mpg


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

hdbagger23;1002242 said:


> i just did a google search for 1500hd mpg and most of the people said thet were getting 14 city and 16 hwy give or take. what are you getting ? seems most 2500 4x4 get around 10 mpg


A 1500hd should get no different than a 2500, and most likely a 2500hd (however, does weigh more slightly). 1500hd and regular 2500 are essentially the same truck, except the 1500hd comes only in a crew cab.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

As for the mileage, I am almost positive the 1500HD had 3.73's and the 2500 only had 4.10's. I'd be willing to put a beer on it.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

buckwheat_la;1000943 said:


> yep, BUT, i did my research, we boxed the entire frame with with 1/4 plate, and upgraded the hitch with a 14000lb rated hitch, also upgraded tires to 265 Erated tire. i also consulted a local truck shop who i paid to research this for me, and let me know what i should upgrade, then i talked to a DOT officer friend of mine who let me know generally what i would have to explain to a DOT officer if i was ever pulled over, so far it has gotten me out of one ticket, showing the boxed frame, the hitch has a sticker on it, and the tires show on them their weight rating.


 That's nuts. Why didn't you just trade that thing in on a bigger truck?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Here you go fellas. I highlighted a few key parts.

Then there's the curious combination that is the Chevy Silverado 1500HD. It's a hybrid of sorts, starting with the 2500's chassis, which was retuned for the inevitable use half-ton trucks see: grocery shopping, hauling furniture, dragging the Jet Ski to the lake, all endeavors that don't call for the husky hauling capabilities of a full three-quarter ton pickup.

Chevy responded to the success of Ford's F 150 SuperCrew and Dodge's then-new Ram 1500 Quad Cab by creating the 1500HD, offered as a new submodel in 2001. It combines a four-door cab and a short box (6.5 feet)--at the time, the only Silverado 1500 available in that configuration--with rear or four-wheel drive. While the rest of the Silverado line could be ordered with a variety of engines and drivelines, the 1500HD came with the best of the bunch, the 6.0 liter Vortec V 8 driving the evergreen (and tough as nails) 4L80 E four-speed automatic transmission. This brute of an engine, boasting 300 horsepower and 360 pound-feet of torque, couldn't be ordered in any other half-ton.

While the 1500HD is smaller than the 2500 with its eight-foot bed, it still isn't a small truck. It rides on a 153-inch wheelbase, about 10 inches longer than the extended-cab 1500. To help offset the HD's extra length, GM offered its innovative Quadrasteer as an option; it would steer the rear wheels opposite the fronts to help reduce turning radius and make urban parking a lot less tiresome as well as provide stellar towing function by phasing the rear wheels at higher speed, thus eliminating "tail waggle." The option started at $4000, a price later reduced to less than $2000.

Of course, the big incentive for buying the 1500HD is the cabin, capable of hauling six people who can enter through four full-size doors. While the specs suggest the HD has only six inches more rear legroom than the extended-cab 1500, the large windows and big door make the second row seem much bigger than that.

The 1500HD remained essentially unchanged from 2001 to 2002, but the year after it received the same updates as the rest of the previous-generation Silverado line: more aggressive front end, updated trim, and minor changes inside the cabin. The 1500HD name didn't exist for 2004, when Chevy introduced the regular 1500 with a four-door cab, but the model returned for 2005. By that time, half-tons also were available with the larger engine.

Because it shares almost everything with the 2500 Silverado, the HD has basically the same service history, which is mixed. An online search of problem spots reveals little about the engine itself, a burly V-8 that runs on regular unleaded and is good for 13 mpg. There also have been relatively few issues with the automatic transmission. That there are fewer incidents of this truck hauling big trailers certainly helps.

Owners complain about spongy or ineffective brakes. There were two brake-related recalls, one in 2000 and another in 2006; be sure that any 1500HD under consideration has been properly serviced and plan to inspect the brakes regularly. There also are recalls on the steering hoses. Owners report the ride, despite the low-rate springs from the half-ton Silverado, as rough at times.

Nevertheless, the 1500HD has a devoted following for providing what may be the best compromise between size and civility. And, for a few months, they're still available as new trucks. If you act quickly, you may be able to find a 2007 Silverado 1500HD Classic, but expect to pay between $30,000 and $35,000.

2001-2006 Chevrolet Silverado 1500hd 
Body type 4-door pickup 
Drivetrain Front engine, RWD/4WD 
Airbags Dual front 
Base engines 6.0L/300-hp OHV V-8 
Brakes, f/r Disc/disc, ABS 
Price range, wholesale/retail $10,046/$14,734 (2001 LS 2WD);(IntelliChoice) $20,482/$27,972 (2005 LT 4WD) 
Recalls Too many to list; see www.intellichoice.com 
NHTSA frontal impact rating, driver/pass Four stars/three stars


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Sounds to me like the 3/4 ton frame on a 1/2 ton suspension.


----------



## 06 1500HD (Aug 15, 2007)

My 06 1500HD gets between 11 & 13 mpg.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

JDiepstra;1003679 said:


> Sounds to me like the 3/4 ton frame on a 1/2 ton suspension.


i well bet any money, that if you put a 1500hd and a 2500 (non hd) together, they are the same frame


----------



## mjsmith70 (Oct 19, 2009)

Just looked at the sticker on the door of one of ours and it has a a gross front axle weight rating of 4400 Lbs


----------



## mjsmith70 (Oct 19, 2009)

Just looked at the sticker on the door of one of our 1500 hd's and it has a a gross front axle weight rating of 4400 Lbs


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

buckwheat_la;1004137 said:


> i well bet any money, that if you put a 1500hd and a 2500 (non hd) together, they are the same frame


Well that's a safe bet being as that's what the article says, and what I said. You don't think I'm going to bet against myself on this one do you?


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

JDiepstra;1003679 said:


> Sounds to me like the 3/4 ton frame on a 1/2 ton suspension.


I said that 2+ years ago on this subject, with much dis-belief from many ...


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

buckwheat_la;1004137 said:


> i well bet any money, that if you put a 1500hd and a 2500 (non hd) together, they are the same frame


My '99 2500 Silverado(non HD) has the same frame as my 07 2500HD (nbs). Well at leas the front part of the frame is the same, my Meyer plow switched right over to the newer truck. Maybe the rear of the frame is different, is that what your talking about?


----------



## 1500hdcntryboy (Jan 4, 2010)

My 03' with 173,000 on it gets about 10.5 city and 14-15 hwy (70 MPH) gets 16-17 goin 55, cant say what it gets towing though... don't think i want to know


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Its a 2500 non HD, smaller frame.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

bump to the top for a friend


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

a bump to the top


----------



## calhoun (Oct 18, 2003)

buckwheat_la;1000943 said:


> yep, BUT, i did my research, we boxed the entire frame with with 1/4 plate, and upgraded the hitch with a 14000lb rated hitch, also upgraded tires to 265 Erated tire. i also consulted a local truck shop who i paid to research this for me, and let me know what i should upgrade, then i talked to a DOT officer friend of mine who let me know generally what i would have to explain to a DOT officer if i was ever pulled over, so far it has gotten me out of one ticket, showing the boxed frame, the hitch has a sticker on it, and the tires show on them their weight rating.


Their research missed the obvious weak area in the 1500HD. The semi float rear end. The major differance between a 1500HD(same as a 2500) and a 2500HD is the 2500HD has a larger full float rearend. This is far superior for towing and thus the 2500HD has higher tow ratings.


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

calhoun;1051754 said:


> Their research missed the obvious weak area in the 1500HD. The semi float rear end. The major differance between a 1500HD(same as a 2500) and a 2500HD is the 2500HD has a larger full float rearend. This is far superior for towing and thus the 2500HD has higher tow ratings.


I am going to have to disagree with you. The reason for the higher tow ratings is gear ratio. The 1500HD comes with a 3.73 and the 2500hd comes with a 4.10. A full floater is more beneficial for payload not towing. So if you were to say the reason for the larger payload is the full floater I would agree with you a little more, but most of it has to do with the rear end ratio.


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

my 2000 2500 ECSB 4x4 has 3.73 gears, not 4.10s.... it's a dog and still gets horrible fuel mileage!

Matthew


----------

